# So my APBT was attacked by a ground hog....



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

So I was at my sister's visiting and let my 8 month old APBT (Axel) run around the yard with her dog, they are buds. There is not a paved road for 3/4 mile and no neighbors for 1/3 mile so we let the dogs play off leash all the time.

Well... apparently my sister's German shepherd mix (Roxy) spotted a groundhog at the edge of the woods and went tearing off after it into the woods, followed by Axel, just along for the ride!

I had no idea what they had chased but I could hear a violent fight breaking out so I quickly grabbed my handgun and ran after them...

Within seconds I came across the scene, 100 feet into the woods....the Shepherd had a large groundhog by the fur and was shaking it violently...Axel was simply watching from about 10 feet off and barking. I guess the groundhog went limp for a second (playing dead?) so the Shepherd dropped it and looked at me, as I was yelling... the next thing I knew the groundhog made a violent leap at the bystander Axel and latched onto his collar with his groundhog fangs!!!! (I use 1.5" wide nylon collars)

Axel freaked out and ran off, dragging the groundhog along side him! upruns:

In a panic (and I thought it had him by the throat at first)...I ran after them, soccer kicked the groundhog off Axel and as if from an old western movie, quickly drew my handgun and fired, hitting the groundhog in the head and ending the mayhem!

The Shepherd was dripping blood from two gashes on her nose and one on her ear...apparently all the blood I was seeing was not just from the groundhog.

Fortunately they were up to date on rabies shots and the nose didn't need stitches. Extra fortunate was that Axel didn't have a scratch on him! :woof:

Well that's my incredible tale.

Do groundhogs bite? I think I know the answer!

EDIT: for you city folks who have no idea what a ground hog is, they are roughly the size of a large cat:












> The groundhog is the largest sciurid in its geographical range, typically measuring 40 to 65 cm (16 to 26 in) long (including a 15 cm (6 in) tail) and weighing 2 to 4 kg (4 to 9 lb). In areas with fewer natural predators and large amounts of alfalfa, groundhogs can grow to 80 cm (30 in) and 14 kg (31 lb). Groundhogs are well adapted for digging, with short but powerful limbs and curved, thick claws. Unlike other sciurids, the groundhog's spine is curved, more like that of a mole, and the tail is comparably shorter as well - only about one-fourth of body length. Suited to their temperate habitat, groundhogs are covered with two coats of fur: a dense grey undercoat and a longer coat of banded guard hairs that gives the groundhog its distinctive "frosted" appearance.
> 
> Groundhogs raised in captivity can be socialized relatively easily; *however, their aggressive nature can pose problems.* Doug Schwartz, a zookeeper and groundhog trainer at the Staten Island Zoo, has been quoted as saying "They're known for their aggression, so you're starting from a hard place. [Their] natural impulse is to kill 'em all and let God sort 'em out. You have to work to produce the sweet and cuddly."[9]


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

Crazy story, glad your dog is okay. That over sized rat got what it deserved lol


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

OH MY GOD!!! how crazy!!! hahaha. i totally visualized u drop kickin the nasty thing. prairie dog towns n rabbit huntin on saturday afternoons... makes me miss montana 
thanks for the fun story


----------



## D.J (Feb 27, 2010)

kl story, thanks for sharing


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

lmao "city folks" !!!! im glad ur dog is ok geez!!!!!!!how crazy!!!!!!


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

great story!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

wow that is 1 tough ground hog!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

holy  that's crazy glad the dogs are ok.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

whoa thats crazy...vicious lil ground hog.....Glad teh dogs are ok and no major damage was done to them...Maybe u should try out to be field gold kicker lol


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice shot there quick draw. lucky no one was hurt.


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

thaim said:


> wow that is 1 tough ground hog!


Apparently ground hogs do not like to be effed with! When it attacked my dog I was not sure it was a groundhog at all in that moment of battle, as they are not usually vicious!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Glad he is ok! I'd like to see a story like this in the local paper! "Big tough pit bull runs attacked by groundhog, tucks tail and runs" LOL My dog is scared of hissing kittens...


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow glad everything is ok. Watch the German Shepherd... I say that because Dogs can get Lung Worms from wild animals like that. Tex attacked a Armadillo and ended up with Lung Worms. The vet said wild animals carry them.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

WOW Crazy story I couldn't have imagined it better!


----------



## MyHonda717 (Jan 19, 2010)

lmao!! :rofl: im sorry but reading this story brighten my day up at work . It was funny when u were describing it. Im just glad the two dogs are ok. And yes groundhogs do attack, i relocate them all the time after i trap them from the garden, They love eating our veggies. hahah


----------



## wilcher (Aug 24, 2009)

So let me get this right. A natural high tendency for prey drive in the breed and it was first off an innocent by stander watching the sheppard have the fun and then second ran in fear? I would say your APBT is the city slicker! Just my $.02


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

I'd try to run too if I was getting attacked by a dang groundhog!!! Jeez lol


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

wilcher said:


> So let me get this right. A natural high tendency for prey drive in the breed and it was first off an innocent by stander watching the sheppard have the fun and then second ran in fear? I would say your APBT is the city slicker! Just my $.02


I don't think he's quite grown into his "balls" yet at 8 months old. I hope he grows some _metaphorical __balls _soon! :hammer:


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

i lve when that happens!...lol except I dont shoot the prey.
I let my guys work and share the spoils.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

My Border Collie killed one of those once they are cute but they destroy gardens.


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

gamer said:


> My Border Collie killed one of those once they are cute but they destroy gardens.


This one was not cute. It was a vicious attack groundhog!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Aximus Prime said:


> This one was not cute. It was a vicious attack groundhog!


Yeah they are tough buggers. An APBT should have no problem killing one though so no worries there. The Border collie did it very fast and with minimal damage to himself.


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

Just had to update this thread after what happened last night!

Axel finally got his revenge! Last night at about 7pm he deposited a dead groudhog on my doorstep! It wasn't as large as the one that attacked him a few months back but a groundhog nonetheless!


----------



## Endsieg (Jun 7, 2010)

lol, so does summer still come two weeks early if the ground hog gets mauled before it gets to see its shadow?


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

ahahaha that is too funny, i'm glad he is ok though! My dog last year got attacked by a raccoon, it was sitting outside on the deck eating a rabbit, and i let her out not knowing it was right there (i was outside too!) and she disrupted his meal and he launched at her face! Im happy he got his revenge though, Daisy gets hers out by chasing deer = )


----------



## hwm (Mar 22, 2014)

chasing deer isn't a good thing in my state you can lose your dog over it It is illegal to hunt deer with dogs where I live plus someone might shoot it I am glad your pup got over being mauled by the ground hog too funny mines went after possums Ground Squirrels and raccoon ground squirrels are fluffy chew toys we have since learned not to walk around hedges and bushes LOL


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

Dude, what's up with all these ancient thread bumps? lol


----------



## gesse.bella (Feb 26, 2014)

Raiderblue said:


> Dude, what's up with all these ancient thread bumps? lol


Haha I was looking at those dates on the thread but its a funny story, my dad told me when he was younger he had a dog get in a fight with a porcupine he said pulling the quills (needles) out if his nose was a b***h

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

That was a great story a couple dogs of mine were chased off by groundhogs but last Easter my Yorkie was chasing one back lol just be thankful it wasn't a porcupine those two went after


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

I just notice this one is super old..... But it's a great story


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It's alive lol


----------



## Kona (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a ground hog under my shed. Kona hasn't been able to catch him yet but when he does I don't think the ground hog will have much of a chance.


----------

